# too much food



## missmanatee (Dec 25, 2010)

help! i went away for the week and my neighbors took care of my 10 gallon freshwater tank. i have about 10 platys in it that were all doing very well. my neighbors feed them way too much! there is food every where! in the gravel, on the plants, and floating around!! the fish are all fine but the water is a little brown. what is the quickest way to get rid of the food i have already done two partial water changes. thanks for the help!:fish-in-bowl::fish-in-bowl::fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you vacuum the gravel when you did your PWC's?

The easiest way to get rid of the stuff in the water is by putting in fresh filter sponges and carbon. Easiest way to clean the gravel is vacuuming with a siphon hose.

Edit - Also, don't feed your fish for a few days. They'll help clean too


----------



## missmanatee (Dec 25, 2010)

Okay! thanks for the help! i will do that today


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know how long you were gone but your platys would have done fine for as long as 2 weeks with no food. Having plants in their tank would help and give them something to munch on. Continue with your partial water changes and everything should be fine. Platys are very tough and you can't kill them easily. If I overfeed, I turn on a Power Filter and it pulls a lot of the food particles out. You also need bottom feeders, either Corys or large Snails, to help clean up the extra food.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd do 50% water changes, using a gravel vac, for the next 3 days or so and not feed them more as was mentioned.


----------



## missmanatee (Dec 25, 2010)

hey thanks for all the advice i did a couple more water changes and vacumed the gravel. but mostly my plants helped alot. the food cleared up ! thanks:fish-in-bowl:


----------

